# Stuck in Mexico



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I am somewhat frustrated right now. I am in the process of changing my FM3 to an FM2. Now in process for about 6 weeks or so. I REALLY need to make a trip outside of MX, but all Migración says is that I can't leave until the FM2 process is completed. If I withdraw my application and fly out, I understand I must start the process over, but I have already paid the $$ for the status changes to my family's visas. No refunds on this money already paid.

They will not issue me a Letter with permission for salida and entrada, (I have gotten these in prior years during the renewal process of my FM3 when I had to travel) saying I must wait for the FM2 to finish the process.If I go out and return, they are telling me that I would need to pay a $15,000 multa when I return. So, I am stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

I have seriously considered just going to the border, walking across as a returning day tourist at a busy crossing, and beating them at their own game. I would fly to where I need to go from a US airport, and return the same way, just strolling across as a day visitor.

There are no requirements for an FMT for day visitors who stay near the frontier, and I could stroll across. The US immigration people aren't going to enforce MX Immigration laws on the US side, so I am thinking this is my only option.

Suggestions or comments?


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

that will work....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the procedure was recently changed and you are no longer able to get a letter of permission to leave and re-enter Mexico while your immigration documents are being renewed or, in your case, having an application for a change of status.
Your idea might work, but it would be an illegal act and I don't recommend it. You would be traveling without 'papers' and, in the event of an accident or other problem, you might find yourself in a jam. Your problems may arise at an interior checkpoint when you are unable to show your current immigration document.


----------

